# Acid Kromunko Cigar Review - oh yeah



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

great smoke, the kromunko is rare and great

Read the full review here: Acid Kromunko Cigar Review - oh yeah


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

How do you review a flavored cigar without mentioning the flavor?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I googled "Acid Kromunko", and all that came up was a link to this review.

Has anyone else ever heard of this thing?


----------

